# ثمار الروح القدس



## فراشة مسيحية (11 فبراير 2008)

*ثمار الروح القدس*

*الثمرة الأولى -الــــــــــــــمحبة *
*"الله محبة" (1يوحنا 8:4 و16).*
*"كما أَحِببتكم أنا تحبون أنتم أيضاً بعضكم بعضاً" (يوحنا 35:13).*
*هل يمكن أن الله العظيم القدوس يتنازل فيحب الإنسان الضعيف الخاطئ؟.. هذا فكر يعلو منطق البشر، ولكنه وصل دنيا البشر عندما تنازل الله وبيَّن محبته لنا "لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا" (رومية 8:5). فهل يقدر الإنسان الذي اختبر محبة الله له أن يحب الله، وأن يحب أخاه الإنسان؟*
*لقد أخذ الله زمام المبادرة وأعلن حبه للإنسان، في العناية يوم جهَّز لآدم وحواء جنة عدن، ووضع فيها كل ما يُسعد وجودهما في الأرض من قبل أن يخلقهما. ثم لما سقطا، أعلن محبته لهما بطريقة أعمق، فستر عريهما بلباس التقوى والبر، ومنحهما الغفران والفداء. وفي قصة محبة النبي هوشع لزوجته جومر، بالرغم من سقوطها، أعلن الله لأهل التوراة كم يحبهم بالرغم من خيانتهم وسقوطهم! (هوشع 1 و3). أما في الإنجيل فقد رأينا الحب في أكمل معانيه "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 16:3). وباسم هذه المحبة يدعونا الله لنحبه، ونحب بعضنا بعضاً. ونتعلم من محبة الله لنا كيف نحبه وكيف نحب البشر من حولنا.*
*سأل أحد علماء الشريعة المسيح: "أيَّة وصية هي أول الكل؟" فأجابه: "أول كل الوصايا هي.. الرب إلهنا ربٌّ واحدٌ. وتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك، ومن كل نفسك، ومن كل فكرك، ومن كل قدرتك. هذه هي الوصية الأولى. وثانيةٌ مثلها: تحب قريبك كنفسك. ليس وصيةٌ أخرى أعظم من هاتين" (مرقس 29:12-31). وقال الرسول بولس: "بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم بعضاً، لأن كل الناموس في كلمة واحدة يُكمل: تحب قريبك كنفسك" (غلاطية 14:5).*
*فالمحبة هي الثمرة الأولى من ثمر الروح في العنقود الذي ينمو على كل غصن من أغصان كرمة المسيح: محبة للرب، ومحبة للآخرين، كنتيجة طبيعية لمحبة الرب لنا، وملء الروح القدس لنا.*
*الثمرة الثانية - الفرح*
*لقد خلق الله الإنسان للسعادة والفرح،وضعه في جنة عدن وخلق من أجله كل شيء وأحاطه بكل وسائل الراحة وكان يعيش تحت العناية المباشرة لله وفي شركة عميقة معه حتى يعيش سعيداً،ولم يكدر حياته سوي الخطية وتنفيذ حكم الموت فيه وطرده من الجنة،وجاءت المسيحية لتجعل الإنسان فرحاً فقد قال الرب "جئت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لكم أفضل" (يو10:10) .*
*والفرح الذي نقصده هو الفرح الروحي وليس أفراح العالم الباطلة .*
*والفرح الروحي له أسبابه الكثيرة منها :*
*أولاً : فرح بالرب*
*يقول الرسول بولس "افرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضاً افرحوا" (في4:4) ، فحينما يكون الإنسان ملتصقاً بالله قريباً منه وله شركة قوية معه يكون سعيداً ويفرح فرحاً لا ينطق به ومجيد .*
*ثانياً : فرح بالخلاص الثمين*
*نفرح بالخلاص كما يفرح المريض بشفائه والمأسور بإطلاقه والسجين بخروجه للحرية ، يقول المرنم"امنحني بهجة خلاصك"، كما يقول"يبتهج قلبي بخلاصك" .*
*أما العذراء مريم فقالت"تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي" (لو26:1) .*
*ثالثاً : فرح بعطايا الرب الثمينة*
*يفرح الإنسان عندما ينعم عليه الله بصحة جيدة وحياة مستقرة وأسرة سعيدة . يفرح بالكنيسة بيت الله وباب السماء ، يفرح بالأسرار المقدسة ووسائط النعمة التي تقوده للخلاص .*
*رابعاً : فرح بالعبادة التي يقدمها لله*
*ويحس بالشركة معه والقرب منه،بقول المرنم"أغني للرب في حياتي أرنم لالهي مادمت موجودا فيلذ له نشيدي وأنا أفرح بالرب" ويقول يعقوب الرسول " أعلي أحد مشقات فليصل.أمسرور أحد فليرتل " (يع13:5) .*
*خامساً : فرح بالعطاء*
*قال الرب يسوع الغبطة في العطاء أكثر من الأخذ (أع35:20) فالذي يعطي يسعد سعادة روحية لأنه أسعد آخرين وأراحهم وساهم في حل مشاكلهم .*
*يقول الرسول :"المعطي المسرور يحبه الرب" (2كو7:9) .*
*الثمرة الثالثة – الســـــــــلام*
*أما الثمرة الثالثة من ثمار عمل الروح القدس في حياتنا فهي السلام.وهو عربون الأبدية السعيدة لأن هناك الموضع الذي هرب منه الحزن والكآبة والتنهد ، السلام شيء ضروري لحياة الناس بدونه لا يستقر مجتمع ولا يهدأ بال .*
*وحينما نتحدث عن السلام نتحدث عنه بعناصره الثلاثة:سلام مع الله ، سلام مع الناس ، سلام مع النفس .*
*أولاً : سلام مع الله*
*حينما خلق الله الإنسان كان يعيش في سلام وشركة عميقة مع الله ، وبالخطية فقد سلامه وشركته مع الله "لا سلام قال الهي للأشرار.لأن الشرير كالبحر المضطرب الذي لا يستطيع أن يهدأ بل تقذف مياهه حمأة وطينا" (اش 2:57) .*
*ويأتي السلام مع الله من حياة التوبة والرجوع إلي الله ، فالإنسان التائب التقي النقي يتمتع بسلام الهي عميق،يقول الرسول بولس"إذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله" (رو1:5) ، وحياة السلام مع الله تأتي من تسليم الحياة بكاملها لله والاتكال عليه والثبات فيه ، يقول القديس أغسطينوس:"يا الهي ستظل نفوسنا قلقة حتى تجد راحتها فيك .*
*ثانياً : سلام مع الناس*
*بأن توجد محبة وتعاون بين الناس وبعضهم ، يسلمون علي بعض ليس بالأيدى فقط بل وبالقلوب والنيات والعواطف الجياشة والمشاعر الفياضة بالحب .*
*الله يفضل الصلح والسلام بين الناس علي العبادة وتقديم الذبائح فيقول:"إذا قدمت قربانك إلي المذبح وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئا عليك فاترك قربانك قدام المذبح واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك وحينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك" (مت23:5) .*
*إن أردت أن تعيش في سلام مع الناس كن واسع الصدر حليماً مثل موسى النبي الذي قيل عنه :"وكان موسى حليماً جداً أكثر من جميع الناس الذين علي وجه الأرض"(عدد3:12) .*
*لا تجعل المشاكل تأتي بسببك أطفأ المشاكل التي تأتي من الآخرين ، حاول أن تحتمل وتغفر ، واعلم أن المحتمل هو الأقوى أما الذي يثور ويغضب ويعيب في الآخرين فهو الأضعف.ينصحنا بولس الرسول قائلا: "يجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل ضعف الضعفاء ولا نرضي أنفسنا" (رو2:15) .*
*اقبل الناس كما هم وليس كما تريدهم أنت لأن من الصعب تغيير الطباع وإذا أردت إصلاح العالم فابدأ بنفسك وليس بالآخرين.*
*ثالثاً : سلام مع النفس*
*يأتي السلام مع النفس بالتوبة والنقاوة وممارسة وسائط النعمة وعمل الخير ، حينئذ يحس الإنسان أنه أرضي الله وأنه قريب منه فيحس بالاطمئنان والسلام الداخلي ويرتل مع داود النبي"إن سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شرا لأنك أنت معي" (مز23) .*
*بالإيمان تري معونة الله قريبة منا فنطمئن ونشعر بالسلام الداخلي، ويدعو لنا معلمنا بولس الرسول بالسلام الداخلي قائلا:"سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح يسوع" (في 7:4) .*
*الثمرة الرابعة – طـــــــــــول الأنــــــاة*
*ومن الثمار اليانعة لعمل الروح القدس فينا طول الأناة ، وطول الأناة هو التأني وطول الروح وطول البال وسعة الصدر والحلم والصبر .*
*طويل الأناة يتمثل بالله الذي هو رحيم ورءوف طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة يطيل أناته علينا ويحتمل ضعفاتنا ولا ينتقم سريعاً .*
*كثير من القديسين اقتنوا هذه الفضيلة العظيمة مثل القديس ايسذوروس الذي كان يأخذ كل إنسان شرس الطباع شتاماً ومفترياً ويطيل أناته عليه حتى ينصلح حاله،وسألوه مرة:لماذا تخاف منك الشياطين يا أبانا ؟ ، فقال:لأني منذ صرت راهباً وحتى الآن (أى حوالي 50سنة)لم أدع الغضب يجوز من حلقي إلي فوق ، الصبر وطول الأناة مطلوب في معاملة الناس لكسبهم وحل المشاكل وعدم تطورها،ينصحنا الرب قائلاً "بصبركم تقتنون أنفسكم" (مت23:10) .*
*"ومن يصبر الي المنتهي فهذا يخلص" (لو19:21) ويوصينا معلمنا بولس الرسول قائلاً " شجعوا صغار النفوس.اسندوا الضعفاء.تأنوا علي الجميع " (1تس14:5) .*
*الثمرة الخامسة : اللطف*
*اللطف ضد العنف،وهو نوع من الوداعة والرقة والبشاشة والشفقة والترفق بالآخرين والبعد عن الخشونة والقسوة .*
*وينصحنا معلمنا بولس الرسول بقوله"كونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض شفوقين متسامحين" (أف 2:4) ويقول "البسوا كمختارى الله القديسين المحبوبين أحشاء رأفات ولطفاً وتواضعاً ووداعة وطول أناة" (كو12:3) .*
*الله لطيف بشهادة معلمنا بولس الرسول القائل"حين ظهر لطف الله مخلصنا وإحسانه لا بأعمال بر عملناها بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس" (تى 4:3) ، الإنسان اللطيف يتشبه بالله في لطفه ومحبته وشفقته وإحسانه .*
*في مثل الابن الضال (لو15) انظروا كم كان الأب لطيفاً مع ابنه الذي رجع ومع ابنه الذي تذمر وغضب حتى كسب الاثنين .*
*الإنسان اللطيف لا يخاصم ولا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد في الشوارع صوته ، الإنسان اللطيف يكتشف النقاط البيضاء في الآخرين ويركز عليها ويظهرها ويمتدحها حتى يشجع الناس للسير في طريق الخير مثلما عمل الرب مع المرأة السامرية .*
*الإنسان اللطيف لا يتذمر من العتاب والمواجهة بل يعطى الآخرين فرصة للتعبير عن رأيهم ، فهذا هو الطريق السليم لحل المشاكل والتصالح .*
*الإنسان اللطيف لا يحتقر الضعفاء والفقراء بل يسندهم ويشفق عليهم . بالعنف قد يخسر الإنسان أحباءه ، بينما باللطف يكسب حتى أعدائه .*
*الثمرة السادسة – الصـــــــــلاح*
*الصلاح ثمرة شهية من ثمار الروح القدس العامل فينا .*
*والصلاح هو الاستقامة والسلامة من العيوب .*
*الإنسان الصالح هو الإنسان المستقيم الملتزم والمؤدي لواجباته على ما يرام .*
*الصلاح نوعان : سلبي وإيجابي .*
*الصلاح السلبي هو البعد عن الخطايا والنقائص ، أما الإيجابي فهو عمل الخير والبر وممارسة الفضائل بكافة أنواعها .*
*والإنسان الصالح هو الذي يسير علي هذين الخطين المتوازيين .*
*الله من أجل محبته للصلاح ورغبته في قيادتنا في طريق الصلاح وضع أمامنا وفينا إمكانيات كثيرة للصلاح مثل :*
*أولاً : خلقنا علي صورته ومثاله في الصلاح والبر والعقل والحكمة،ولما فسدت طبيعتنا بالخطية قام بتجديدها بالفداء والمعمودية .*
*ثانياً : جعلنا هياكل للروح القدس ليعمل فينا ويقودنا في طريق الصلاح "أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله ساكن فيكم" (1كو16:3) وهو يرشدنا إلي جميع الحق ويعلمنا كل شيء ويذكرنا بكل ما قاله الرب لنا ، يبكتنا علي كل خطية نرتكبها وعلي كل خير قصرنا في عمله .*
*ثالثاً : أوجد فينا الضمير الذي هو صوت الله في الإنسان ، يحكم ويشرع ويوبخ ويؤنب ويهذب ، يمنع عن الخطأ ويرشد إلي البر ويشجع علي الصلاح والاستقامة .*
*الثمرة السابعة – الإيــــــــــمان*
*الإيمان هو الأساس الذي نبني عليه حياتنا الروحية وعلاقتنا بالله ، به نرضي الله لأنه بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضائه (عب6:11).*
*الإيمان هو الثقة بما يرجى والإيقان بأمور لا تري ، هو ضد الشك والارتياب والتزعزع .*
*الإيمان هو أحد الفضائل الثلاث الكبرى في المسيحية : الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة (1كو13) الإيمان أولها والمحبة أعظمها .*
*الإيمان هو حياة عملية يحياها المؤمن كقول الرسول بولس "أما البار فبالإيمان يحيا" (رو27:1) ، أي يحول الإيمان النظري إلي حياة معاشه وسلوك عملي ولا يفصل بين ما يؤمن به وما يعمله، إيمانه يكون هو الإيمان العامل بالمحبة (غل6:5) أي الإيمان الذي يعبر عن نفسه بالمحبة والعمل الصالح لأن الأعمال هي برهان وثمار الإيمان.*
*الإيمان الأرثوذكسي معناه الإيمان المستقيم الصحيح،ولكي يكون الإنسان كاملاً يجب أن يتحلى بأرثوذكسية الإيمان وأرثوذكسية السيرة أي إيمان مستقيم وسيرة مستقيمة تمجد الله .*
*وللإيمان المستقيم ثمار حلوة نافعة مثل الصلاة المقبولة وحياة التسليم الكامل لمشيئة الله المعتنى بنا،وحياة الشكر والرضا في كل ظروف الحياة،وطاعة الوصية الالهية ما دمنا نؤمن أنها كلمة الله لخلاصنا .*
*الثمرة الثامنة – الـــــــــــوداعــــــــة*
*والوداعة هي السكون والهدوء والبعد عن العنف والنرفزة وعلو الصوت تشبها بالمسيح الذي لا يخاصم ولا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد في الشوارع صوته .*
*الرجل الوديع هو الرجل الطيب الهاديء دمث الأخلاق .*
*طوب السيد المسيح الوداعة في عظته علي الجبل حين قال "طوبى للودعاء لأنهم يرثون الأرض"(مت5:5) ، يرثون الأرض هنا أي يكسبون محبة الكل وقلوب الكل ويعيشون في سلام وأمان حسب قول المزمور "الودعاء يرثون الأرض ويتلذذون بكثرة السلام" (مز11:37) ثم يرثون السماء في الأبدية كقول المزمور "أنا أؤمن أن أعاين خيرات الرب في أرض الأحياء" (مز13:27).*
*ولأهمية الوداعة دعانا الرب أن نتعلمها منه شخصياً فنعيش سعداء ، قال "تعلموا منى فأنى وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم" (مت29:11) .*
*وللإنسان الوديع صفات كثيرة منها :*
*1 - الوديع طيب مسالم .*
*2 - الوديع هاديء بشوش .*
*3 - الوديع صوته خفيض وهادىء .*
*4 - الوديع سهل التعامل مع الناس .*
*5 - الوديع لا يتذمر ولا يتضجر .*
*6 - الوديع محتمل .*
*7 - الوديع لا يحتد ولا يتهيج بل يجاوب الجواب اللين والجواب اللين يصرف الغضب .*
*8 - الوديع يكون كالنسيم الهادىء الذي لا يحدث عاصفة ولا زوبعة ولا توتر ولا اصطدام ، بل تنساب حياته في هدوء وسلام مع نفسه ومع الآخرين أيضا .*
*الثمرة التاسعة – الـــــتعفف*
*الثمرة الحلوة الأخيرة التي ذكرها الرسول بولس هي التعفف .*
*التعفف هو العفة والطهارة والنزاهة والأمانة .*
*التعفف يشمل : عفة اللسان وعفة الجسد وعفة الحواس وعفة الفكر والقلب وعفة اليد .*
*عفة اللسان : هي ألا يتلفظ بكلمة بطالة من أي نوع ، لا شتيمة ولا كذب ولا حلفان ولا تهكم ولا إدانة ولا نميمة ولا أي خطية من خطايا اللسان .*
*اللسان العفيف صاحبه مؤدب مهذب يزن كل كلمة قبل أن ينطق بها ويتقن أدب الحوار والتخاطب مع الآخرين .*
*عفة القلب والفكر هي العفة الداخلية التي يبنى عليها كل تعفف من الخارج قال الحكيم "فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك لأن منه مخارج الحياة (أم23:4( .*
*عفة القلب والفكر هي عفة المشاعر والعواطف والأحاسيس والمقاصد والنيات والرغبات .*
*أما عفة الجسد فهي بعده عن كل شهوة جسدية رديئة،وشهوات الجسد تشمل شهوة الأكل والشرب والراحة والمتعة والزنا وسائر الملذات الجسدية .*
*عفة الجسد تشمل الحشمة وعفة الملبس والعفة في المشي والجلوس والكلام .*
*الإنسان العفيف هو الذي يبتعد عن كل العثرات والمثيرات التي تثير الجسد وتهيجه وويل لمن تأتي بسببه العثرات .*
*عفة الحواس تشمل عفة النظر والسمع واللمس والشم والتذوق وكلها مطلوبة للإنسان الذي يريد أن يحيا حياة التعفف ، لأن الحواس هي مداخل القلب والفكر،وصيانتها تصون القلب والفكر والجسد من خطايا النجاسة .*
*عفة اليد أيضا مطلوبة وتعنى الأمانة وعدم السرقة والاختلاس وقبول الرشوة وملامسة الأجساد بغرض نجس أو ضرب الآخرين وإيذائهم أو تقديم ما يضرهم ويدمر حياتهم مثل الخمور والمخدرات والمكيفات بسائر أنواعها .*
*هذه بعض ثمار الروح القدس كما علمها لنا الكتاب المقدس نرجو أن تكون هذه الثمار واضحة في حياتنا حتى يتمجد الله فينا وبنا .*


----------



## adel baket (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ثمار الروح القدس*

*



يفرح الإنسان عندما ينعم عليه الله بصحة جيدة وحياة مستقرة وأسرة سعيدة . يفرح بالكنيسة بيت الله وباب السماء ، يفرح بالأسرار المقدسة ووسائط النعمة التي تقوده للخلاص 

أنقر للتوسيع...


الله موضوع اكثر من رائع فراشة
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ثمار الروح القدس*

*ميرسي كتير يا عادل*​ 
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ثمار الروح القدس*

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## Bent el Massih (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ثمار الروح القدس*

*نرجو أن تكون هذه الثمار واضحة في حياتنا حتى يتمجد الله فينا وبنا . 
*​
*آمين

شكرا أختي  فراشة مسيحية على الموضوع الرائع

الرب يباركك ويعوض تعبك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ثمار الروح القدس*

*اخوتي عاشقة دجلة و كريمة*

*مشكورين علي مروركم الجميل*

*الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ثمار الروح القدس*


----------



## feeby saad (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ثمار الروح القدس*

*ربنا يملانا بروحه القدوس لتكون لنا هذه الثمار 

موضوع اكتر من رائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ثمار الروح القدس*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ​




*ميرسي يا باشا* :love45:​


feeby saad قال:


> *ربنا يملانا بروحه القدوس لتكون لنا هذه الثمار​*
> 
> *موضوع اكتر من رائع *
> 
> ...



*آمين يا رب*

*ميرسي يا فيبي حبيبتي*
*و يباركك يا رب*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

ما احلاها ثمار الروح القدس روح الله المعزى

شكرااجداا  موضوع رائع


----------



## amjad-ri (20 أغسطس 2008)

و هل  يوجد شئ احلى و احسن من روح القدس

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> ما احلاها ثمار الروح القدس روح الله المعزى
> 
> شكرااجداا موضوع رائع


 
ميرسي ليك اخي المبارك النهيسي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> و هل يوجد شئ احلى و احسن من روح القدس​
> 
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع​




اكيد لاء مافيش

ميرسي على الرد الجميل يا امجد

الرب يحفظك و يباركك
​


----------



## لحظه صدق (31 أغسطس 2008)

هاااي انا مسلم اريد اعتنق المسيحيه هل تساعديني


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

لحظه صدق قال:


> هاااي انا مسلم اريد اعتنق المسيحيه هل تساعديني


 
اقرا في الكتاب المقدس و اي حاجة مش فاهمها اسئل فيها في المنتدى هنا و هايجاوبوك


----------



## happy angel (31 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى اوى يافراشتنا الجميلة على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى اوى يافراشتنا الجميلة على الموضوع الرائع​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي كلك زوق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> ما احلاها ثمار الروح القدس روح الله المعزى
> 
> شكرااجداا موضوع رائع


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ثمار الروح القدس*
> 
> *الثمرة الأولى -الــــــــــــــمحبة *
> *"الله محبة" (1يوحنا 8:4 و16).*
> ...





*لقد حاول  الانسان الاول ان يصير الها" بقوته الذاتية نتج 
عن ذلك السقوط والهلاك  
ثم جاءت حواء الثانية التى كان بطنها جسرا" لنعبر بواسطته 
الى الفردوس الى النعيم
و ثمرة بطنها آدم الثاني الذي غير مجرى الكون وفتح لنا باب التأله (بالمعنى المجازي)
لننعم  بمحبته بالعشق الالهي لنرشف من محبته الا متناهية الى ابد الابدين

عذرا" اخت فراشة عندما اجد موضوع رائع 
لا استطيع ان امر عليه بكلمات عهدناها التي هي

شكرا" اخت فراشة على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


















​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *لقد حاول الانسان الاول ان يصير الها" بقوته الذاتية نتج ​*
> *عن ذلك السقوط والهلاك *
> *ثم جاءت حواء الثانية التى كان بطنها جسرا" لنعبر بواسطته *
> *الى الفردوس الى النعيم*
> ...




*انا اللي كتير بتشكرك على زوقك وتعليقاتك وتأملاتك الرائعة جدا جدا*




​


----------



## ee55 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراا جداا موضوع رائع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ee55 قال:


> شكراا جداا موضوع رائع


----------



## مورا مارون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> ​


----------

